# Lab Results...Antibodies high



## emuhleigha (Mar 30, 2012)

When I went in for some yearly blood work a couple months ago, my TSH levels were very low. My doctor then sent me in for some more thyroid tests, and I just got the results back from him today.

T4 5.46 [4.87-11.72]
TSH 2.53 [.34-5.60]
Free T3 2.6 [2.5-3.9]
Anti-Thyroglobulin AB I 85.2 [0.0-40.0]
Anti-Thyroid Perox AB 110 [0-34]

He told me that the antibodies were too high, but clearly my TSH/T3/T4's are in range now. I have not been experiencing any symptoms recently, except some fatigue. I am also sensitive to temperature - sometimes I'm hot and sweaty, sometimes I'm very cold even if it is not that cold where I am.

So my doctor told me that I probably have Hashimoto's, but that since I have been feeling fine he doesn't want to do anything just yet. I'm going back for more blood work in 3 months.

Thoughts? Does this sound like a good treatment plan? I'm just anxious because it seems like such a long time between this thyroid test and my next one.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

emuhleigha said:


> When I went in for some yearly blood work a couple months ago, my TSH levels were very low. My doctor then sent me in for some more thyroid tests, and I just got the results back from him today.
> 
> T4 5.46 [4.87-11.72]
> TSH 2.53 [.34-5.60]
> ...


If it were me, due to the high antibodies, I would insist on an ultra-sound to make sure you don't have cancer.

Your T4 and FREE T3 are really low suggesting that the TSH is going to climb upward even more. There is a lag time.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

You may be interested in this. I am not fond of the word "probably."

Hashimoto's is diagnosed by FNA. If certain Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashi's are present, then you have Hashi's.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I also think getting an ultrasound would be very wise.


----------

